# iphone + cruze= :(



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Macman said:


> I've read some threads, like this one: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-discussion-forum/1766-ipod-connectivity.html
> But my biggest issue as I've not had the issues others have, is that the hone goes into airplane mode when it connects via USB. HOW STUPID!!! Is there any way around this other than:
> 1. buy an ipod just for the car
> or
> ...


I dont have that problem at all. 

What model iphone do you have / software version?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Macman said:


> I've read some threads, like this one: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-discussion-forum/1766-ipod-connectivity.html
> But my biggest issue as I've not had the issues others have, is that the hone goes into airplane mode when it connects via USB. HOW STUPID!!! Is there any way around this other than:
> 1. buy an ipod just for the car
> or
> ...


What version of the iOS are you running (are you up to date?)?

Can you turn off airplane mode once it auto-engages?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

My iphone 4 works flawlessy on 4.2.1 software.

Jailbroken obviously tho... should make no difference


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> I dont have that problem at all.
> 
> What model iphone do you have / software version?


iPhone 3gs, ios 4.2.1. Mine's jailbroken as well.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Running 4.3.3 here on my iPhone, and mine never goes into Airplane mode when connected.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

maybe I'll try updating this weekend.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

My Iphone works great!!! I have not had one missed call, I like how when you get a text message or email it dings over the radio.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Hmm, Then I will definitely look into updating and rejailbreaking, tis seems like it should work fine.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

haven't had an issue with it going to airplane mode, just play/pause not working.

iPhone 4 running 4.3.3


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Insane_ECO said:


> My Iphone works great!!! I have not had one missed call, I like how when you get a text message or email it dings over the radio.


Yours dings when you receive a text? Hmm I don't think mine does that.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Yours dings when you receive a text? Hmm I don't think mine does that.


Mine plays push notifications and txt dings  

Maybe you have it on vibrate? 

I mentioned this previously but you can also just start the ipod part and then switch over to pandora / internet radio of your choice.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I have an iPhone 4 using version 4.2.10 and everything works fine, except when I go into using Pandora, then the screen on my Cruze's stereo freezes on the last song that was playing, but it does start playing Pandora, however I still have to control everything through the iPhone minus the volume! Anyone else have this problem, or know what it is and how to fix?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

iPhone 4 running iOS 5 Beta 6, never had a problem with airplane mode.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Macman said:


> I've read some threads, like this one: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-discussion-forum/1766-ipod-connectivity.html
> But my biggest issue as I've not had the issues others have, is that the hone goes into airplane mode when it connects via USB. HOW STUPID!!! Is there any way around this other than:
> 1. buy an ipod just for the car
> or
> ...


Buy our infotainment system and solve all issues  Visit the Vendor section > Electron Performance for more details.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

The above issue fixed itself after an ios update. My current issue is that after skipping through several tracks, it freezes, and I have to hit source on my steering wheel 5 times to around the world of sources and get back to ipod, then it will resume playing.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Yours dings when you receive a text? Hmm I don't think mine does that.


I don't think that it dings when you get a text message


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Kingissa said:


> I don't think that it dings when you get a text message


Not sure about iOS 4, but iOS 5 configured with custom message tones will not "ding" when the music is playing, it only cuts the volume by about half for 2 or 3 seconds. If there is no music playing and the iPhone is plugged into the USB to charge, it *will* "ding" over the car stereo, I tried this while the radio was muted, right now I cannot test is with the radio on.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

keveburd said:


> iPhone 4 running iOS 5 Beta 6, never had a problem with airplane mode.


How are you liking iOS 5? Is it worth giving up a jailbreak for? 

Sorry for the OT question


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Mine plays push notifications and txt dings
> 
> Maybe you have it on vibrate?
> 
> I mentioned this previously but you can also just start the ipod part and then switch over to pandora / internet radio of your choice.


I have a 3gs on ios 4.2.1 and mine dings and plays push message and other alert sounds, the music volume drops for a second when the sound plays.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Macman said:


> I have a 3gs on ios 4.2.1 and mine dings and plays push message and other alert sounds, the music volume drops for a second when the sound plays.


Just buy our system and you get a free ipod!


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> How are you liking iOS 5? Is it worth giving up a jailbreak for?
> 
> Sorry for the OT question


I have a biased opinion on that, I am an application developer. A portion of my income, the money I need to take care of my family, comes from application development.

There are jailbreak apps that allow you to steal mine and other people's hard work, without paying for our hard work.

That being said, you can still jail break iOS 5, and many of the things that people jailbreak their phones to get, are included by Apple in iOS 5. Just google iOS 5 features.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I have a biased opinion on that, I am an application developer. A portion of my income, the money I need to take care of my family, comes from application development.
> 
> There are jailbreak apps that allow you to steal mine and other people's hard work, without paying for our hard work.
> 
> That being said, you can still jail break iOS 5, and many of the things that people jailbreak their phones to get, are included by Apple in iOS 5. Just google iOS 5 features.


At the risk of getting further off topic, that's how I feel!!! My iphone s jailbroken for features that are coming in ios5. I don't steal apps but feel cheated that I had to jb my iphone to get features that should've been standard. I'm getting the iphone 5!


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Macman said:


> At the risk of getting further off topic, that's how I feel!!! My iphone s jailbroken for features that are coming in ios5. I don't steal apps but feel cheated that I had to jb my iphone to get features that should've been standard. I'm getting the iphone 5!


Well said and I totally respect kevebird's point. I feel the same way. One thing I did notice since I jail broke my phone was a lot of the apps in Cydia (the app store for those with jailbreak) is the are actually way more money compared to what there is similar in apples app store.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just an FYI for everyone, I have spoke with a GM Tech at my local Chevy Dealership and he told me that he saw an e-mail form GM that they know there is an issue with the 2011 Cruze models w/ the connectivity pakcage while using either the iPhone or Droid. He was only specualating but he assumed they would just find a way to load the new 2012 Cruze software onto the 2011 and that shoudl fix the issue, because with the connectivity package you are also suppose to be able to stream music via bluetooth (assuming your phone can do that) but I know my Cruze cannot do that. So as per the tech and the Dealership I have been coming back "documenting" this issue with the dealership so that it shoudl hopefully it will get fixed sooner rather then later.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

ECRUZ said:


> Just an FYI for everyone, I have spoke with a GM Tech at my local Chevy Dealership and he told me that he saw an e-mail form GM that they know there is an issue with the 2011 Cruze models w/ the connectivity pakcage while using either the iPhone or Droid. He was only specualating but he assumed they would just find a way to load the new 2012 Cruze software onto the 2011 and that shoudl fix the issue, because with the connectivity package you are also suppose to be able to stream music via bluetooth (assuming your phone can do that) but I know my Cruze cannot do that. So as per the tech and the Dealership I have been coming back "documenting" this issue with the dealership so that it shoudl hopefully it will get fixed sooner rather then later.


OMG. PLease keep us posted!

I'm so sick of having issues with my iPhone, even after restoring and firmware updates!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

@ bojangles: My issues are more with the car and much less the phone.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

This issue is the car, not the phone. I have an iPhone and works fine in other cars regardless if the system is aftermarket or OEM, but it will not work right in my Cruze. **** my iPhone works perfect in my buddies Camaro...so its not just a Chevy thing, its the Cruze software. But when this update comes out, it should fix our problem for those of us that have it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> This issue is the car, not the phone. I have an iPhone and works fine in other cars regardless if the system is aftermarket or OEM, but it will not work right in my Cruze. **** my iPhone works perfect in my buddies Camaro...so its not just a Chevy thing, its the Cruze software. But when this update comes out, it should fix our problem for those of us that have it.


There's gonna be an update for the stereo? This would make me very happy... Do you know when it's expected to release?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

From what I understand GM is trying to figure ou how to just update the stereo software to the 2012 Cruze stereo software, but if they can't figure that out, they are just going to be updating the vehicle's "firmware"...but no dates as of yet...I'm hoping soon.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

iPhone 4S works great in the LTZ RS (US Model Cruze)


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

@ CHEVYCRUZE RS - do you have a 2011 or 2012 year model Cruze?


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 2012 Cruze ECO with the connectivity package and I definitely CAN'T stream music from my iPhone4 via bluetooth to the Cruze stereo (non-navigation). It makes me mad because it's just software that GM chose not to include. The $80 radio in my 18 year old VW streams bluetooth music like a champ. WTH, GM! I'm a GM tech and I haven't heard of the radio update yet, but I'll definitely ask TAC next time I talk to them.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

kn8hansen said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze ECO with the connectivity package and I definitely CAN'T stream music from my iPhone4 via bluetooth to the Cruze stereo (non-navigation). It makes me mad because it's just software that GM chose not to include. The $80 radio in my 18 year old VW streams bluetooth music like a champ. WTH, GM! I'm a GM tech and I haven't heard of the radio update yet, but I'll definitely ask TAC next time I talk to them.


Well I hope that they get this working or figured out soon...But yes please keep us informed, maybe you will hear something before I will...


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I called GM Customer Care last Friday about my continuous concerns about the radio. I got a call from them today (couldn't answer it though) asking to see if they can set something up with the dealer to get it fixed. I tried calling the person back but no reply yet. Will keep you posted!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I would certainly love Bluetooth music streaming!! Keep us posted


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I personally am not too upset about no bluetooth music streaming, isn't bluetooth mono only?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

the older versions are yes, but I believe they are able to receive and transmit in full stereo now...also depends on the device as well to


----------

